# Florida People?



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone here located in Florida?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, Miami


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

Miami said:


> Yep, Miami


Not many people on here seem to be from FL. I guess FL is so amazing that anxiety just isn't an issue...even with all the horrible drivers. :yes

Anyways, nice to meet you Miami. I was just there last week.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm south of Tampa Bay.


----------



## isurfallday (Nov 7, 2011)

O Fantasma said:


> Anyone here located in Florida?


 miami here also:wel


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm from Fort Lauderdale, but in Gainesville most of the year for college.


----------



## BETTYBOOP (Jan 15, 2012)

palm beach county(west palm beach) and lee county(ft myers) here


----------



## Nightwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm from Pinellas County, the Tampa Bay Area.


----------



## Nightwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm From Pinellas County. The Tampa Bay Area


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

O Fantasma said:


> Not many people on here seem to be from FL. I guess FL is so amazing that anxiety just isn't an issue...even with all the horrible drivers. :yes
> 
> Anyways, nice to meet you Miami. I was just there last week.


I am from ft lauderdale. I have been in Dallas for 10 months. While I was anxious in Florida my anxiety has soared in Dallas. I feel like Broward county is more laid back and its easier to meet people.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Are you serious? Texas is worse?


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Pompano Beach area here


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Conquistador954 said:


> Are you serious? Texas is worse?


Dallas is a business city. People are always doing something and on the move. Its hard for me to ask people to hang out because I get so nervous. Since everyone is always bustling around I normally get shot down even for drinks or coffee so my anxiety is at a all time high. I feel like a lot of people in Ft lauderdale have nothing to do so its easy to find someone with time on there hands.


----------



## bluec91 (Jan 20, 2012)

I’m in the tampa bay area


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

palm beach county.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Brevard county - titusville.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hexakosioihexekontahex said:


> Brevard county - titusville.


thats near daytona, right?


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

South of daytona, yes.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

ahh i know that area then. its about 2-3 hours north of me


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I live in the Cape Coral/Fort Myers area (239) but go to school in Miami (305, baby!).


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Fort Lauderdale area. Yup.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

South Brevard county here... melbourne area


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

If I actually thought there were people nearby, I'd plan a gathering... but I don't want people to drive far just to hang out at a park or something. Maybe when it gets warmer we could go to the beach?


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

West palm area.. feel free to add me


----------



## stranger17 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm around the Pompano area.


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, a few of you actually live close to me.


----------



## sweetlady9783 (May 15, 2011)

I'm in West Palm Beach


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

crazydom said:


> I'm from Fort Lauderdale, but in Gainesville most of the year for college.


 I live in Daytona.


----------



## RigleyDog (May 8, 2012)

Just moved to the Cape whaddup 239 y'all. Hey Darren know any good psychs therapists down here?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I live in Pinellas county, seminole/largo area


----------



## Blasphemy (Jun 3, 2012)

I live in the Tampa area.


----------



## Soldoc (Oct 2, 2009)

Just moved to Fort Walton. It's pretty nice here.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

You lucky people and your sunshine. :rain


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

Central Florida here


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Snow Bunny said:


> You lucky people and your sunshine. :rain


It has been raining so much lately though, I miss the sunshine


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

Traveling down to Florida this coming week around the Ft. Myers area for some vacation. I'd be up for meeting some awesome SA Florida folks. If not thats fine too. Any good suggestions on things to see or do would be great as well.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Whitney said:


> If I actually thought there were people nearby, I'd plan a gathering... but I don't want people to drive far just to hang out at a park or something. Maybe when it gets warmer we could go to the beach?


I like the beach idea. Been living in Florida all my life and have never step foot on any of the beaches lol. I would be interested for this summer.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So we are going to plan a trip to Cocoa Beach sometime in July! If you are interested, PM me.


----------



## beccaboo33 (Jul 18, 2012)

There seems to be a few of you close by me. I'm just North of Daytona. Is it just me or is it hard to find any meet ups in the area?


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am back in Fort lauderdale. I missed Florida. I love my state.


----------



## kc1296426 (Feb 18, 2012)

Representing Tampa but living in Fort Myers right now for college! Florida Gulf Coast University


----------



## Jovydwmyh (Aug 1, 2012)

East orlando


----------



## biggieK (Aug 4, 2012)

I AM! I live in the grand ole Orlando. actually it is a horrible place for people who have social anxiety cause it is a very, very busy city.


----------



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in Jacksonville.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Tallahassee here


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

central -do all of my living/ suffering- dying etc.


----------



## Bli7664 (Jul 22, 2012)

hmm I posted a south florida thread right next to this one that got 0 replies. right along with all my other threads. I guess no one here likes me and if I came to a gathering ya'll would probably just try to beat me up or something and force me to leave so I guess I'm about done with this place whatever I'm not gonna post anything negative just don't think I'll be coming back here as much as I wanted to make friends with everyone bye you guys have a nice lifes


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

Hiiiiiiiii! I live in St. Augustine, just south of Jax and just north of Daytona. Did that Floridian meet up ever happen?


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I met up with a few people at Cocoa Beach last year and we hang out when we have the time. I'm around the Orlando area (Kissimmee/Poinciana) if anyone is interested in doing another meetup and maybe do some exposures together post here!


----------



## KlLLERtofu (May 5, 2013)

Orlando for school... still here after. Back and forth to Ft. Lauderdale and back to Orlando at least once a month. Lots of people have anxiety here but as you know it's not really something you just walk around sharing with people haha or else we would probably know each other in real life


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^ I go to school in Orlando too!


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Fort Myers.


----------



## alliwantedwasapepsi (May 22, 2013)

i'm in the gunshine state, too! St. Petersburggg.


----------



## nopedotavi (Jun 14, 2013)

Broward county reporting in. But I go to Boca and Miami a few times every week.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Miami guy here :sigh


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

im in the St.Petersburg area, Pinellas Park to be exact


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone interested in meeting up sometime this month?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Florida is such a terrible state, we can always count on them to mess something up


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Sinfully sunny south florida here. Broward county to be exact


----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Florida is such a terrible state, we can always count on them to mess something up


That's because Florida is a great place for people who ****ed up everywhere else.

Fort Myers here. It's weird seeing people live in the same city though.


----------



## carlosdaz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Miami!*

Hi everybody. I live in Miami. I would like to know somebody from this forum. I didn't know there was a category of gatherings on this website. Please, reply to me when you can.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Lived in south Florida almost all my life, I wish I had money to move, perhaps I need a new change of scenery, I still for the most part, hate it here...


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Where would you go? Yeah, I've never really liked it here either, but I think I'd still be miserable no matter where I am.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in Fort Myers, I moved here
from Midwest a while ago. I don't like it here

I want to move but .. Complications
arise ..


----------



## jno332 (Sep 1, 2013)

fort Pierce


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in South Brevard County (Palm Bay/Melbourne area) if anyone nearby wants to be my friend (or at least give it a shot). Send me a PM! It may be months or years after I post this, but I log in from time to time. So I insist, PM me and let's see if anything comes out of it!


----------



## nznznz (Sep 28, 2013)

South Miami


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Tampa here


----------



## blue lightning5 (Oct 7, 2013)

Im in miami-dade. Never met anyone irl with SA before or maybe i have,we don't exactly wear signs on our foreheads


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

I've actually been thinking about moving to SF, why don't you guys like it down there? I currently live in Tampa and hate it here. There is no culture where I live. For example there are no local restaurants or anything it's just chains of Mcd's and BK and sht :/. The white people or those that live in the suburbs here are ignorant. I imagine it's like that everywhere though, but always thought Miami had more culture.


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Also seems like anyone on SAS who lives in Florida, lives in Miami. Would be nice to make friends on here then hang out irl. Dunno


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Asaad said:


> Also seems like anyone on SAS who lives in Florida, lives in Miami. Would be nice to make friends on here then hang out irl. Dunno


Don't move to Miami, that place was horrible, and from the rumors I hear, still is. I'm glad I moved away from there. Then again I don't go out much, yet I do interact with customers, people pretend to act nicer here in Sunrise, not sure how it is up north.


----------



## Dylan08 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Floridian here*

Lived in Miami all my life and I think I can say it's not so great for many reasons I won't get into. But I will say that I think it's not a city for introverts or for ppl with social anxiety simply because (in my experience) ppl aren't too understanding of ppl with SA. It gets lonely. I rarely ever meet someone with SA and I'm surprised to find ppl on this board from Miami. Kool stuff. 
I'd like to move too once I graduate but I don't know where. I guess that depends on where I'd find a good job. But any suggestions?


----------



## ATVx779 (Oct 6, 2013)

Miami here. need friends badly lol. if anyone wants to form a social circle or something, pm me.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

yo yo, i moved to Miami about a year ago, and my social life became 0!... and i developed SA while being here.. although its almost gone, id still like to meet people and hang out .


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Tampa here, too. I used to complain and moan about how much I hate it all the time. But recently I've changed my mind. I like it now. Not the people. Just the atmosphere.  I live in a decent community.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

lol we should all meet up and go for paintball


----------



## DeeStyles (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello  I live in south Florida!


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

i like how everyone is just saying where they live.. but no one wants to meet up ... oh well...


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^Lol I agree!! And this is the "Gatherings" section.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

orlando here.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> ^Lol I agree!! And this is the "Gatherings" section.


Are we going to make a change? or what?!, i'm up for it.. i mean.. since my friend went back to his home country 4 months ago, i haven't set foot outside of my appartment besides to go to the gym or do groceries lol...

Pretty sad now that i think about it.. :|


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've only recently joined this forum, but have any of these real life gatherings actually happened? I feel like it would take so much organization and coordination. But if it's really popping off, it would be a good idea.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

I go to school in Miami owwww owww. Yes I'm almost hit everyday in miami drivers are so aggressive


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in Miami too. Seems to be alot of us here.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah well it seems it's almost impossible..

people either don't have the ways to keep in touch.. for example some don't have mobile phones with whatsapp or kik messenger. and some people don't check the forums

So... hereby i resign on gathering the people to meet up..

I check the forums weekly or bi-weekly so if anyone is interested send me a message with your number for whatsapp messenger or your kik and i will contact you .


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone in the Central Florida area interested in doing a meet up sometime this month? I have finals next week and don't go back to school till the 6th of January. If anyone is interested, let me know!! We could do the beach, movies, Fun Spot, Dave and Busters, paintball or whatever.

I might also be going to Miami for New Years too...Not sure yet..


----------



## LostKat (Dec 7, 2013)

Sarasota here..  Is it weird that even though there are so many people in sarasota that I still as if I am alone?? hmmm.. not sure what to do..


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Vero Beach here.


----------



## AnonymousShmonomyous (Oct 15, 2013)

St.Petersburg checking in :/


----------



## AnonymousShmonomyous (Oct 15, 2013)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> Anyone in the Central Florida area interested in doing a meet up sometime this month?


I'm not sure what part of central fl... Im guessing orlando area? If not, im in tampa bay...


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been thinking about this lately, why don't we start a weekly Skype support/meetup group. Then after a few weeks we plan an activity oriented in person meeting or just coffee and/or lunch. That way we actually get to know each other first and then it might be easier to feel comfortable meeting in person.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

AnonymousShmonomyous said:


> I'm not sure what part of central fl... Im guessing orlando area? If not, im in tampa bay...


Yes, I am around the Orlando area (I'm in Kissimmee/Poinciana). I wouldn't mind heading out to that area depending on the amount of people who would be interested in going. The last time I went to Tampa was for the casino and that was a while back lol.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

seeking777 said:


> I've been thinking about this lately, why don't we start a weekly Skype support/meetup group. Then after a few weeks we plan an activity oriented in person meeting or just coffee and/or lunch. That way we actually get to know each other first and then it might be easier to feel comfortable meeting in person.


I love your idea! It's just hard to find others who would be interested.


----------



## unpretty (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm in Orlando.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> Anyone in the Central Florida area interested in doing a meet up sometime this month? I have finals next week and don't go back to school till the 6th of January. If anyone is interested, let me know!! We could do the beach, movies, Fun Spot, Dave and Busters, paintball or whatever.
> 
> I might also be going to Miami for New Years too...Not sure yet..


I'd love to but i am going on vacation to Europe and will be back by the end of January :')..


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

seeking777 said:


> I've been thinking about this lately, why don't we start a weekly Skype support/meetup group. Then after a few weeks we plan an activity oriented in person meeting or just coffee and/or lunch. That way we actually get to know each other first and then it might be easier to feel comfortable meeting in person.


Make the skype group and send invites, i'm up for it.


----------



## Obi1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Orlando Area here too, But doesn't a meet-up of socially anxietist people seem awfully ironic?


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^In the beginning I thought so and was pretty scared, but after meeting four from here so far it is not so bad. I actually feel a little more comfortable being myself around them knowing they go through similar problems as me.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

It sucks that there are so many people from Miami or close to Miami here but no one seems very interested in meeting up or hanging out.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Florida looks like such a happening place:

https://twitter.com/_FloridaMan


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes agreed! Lots of things go on in Florida, haha!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Obi1 said:


> Orlando Area here too, But doesn't a meet-up of socially anxietist people seem awfully ironic?


Yeah, it is, :yes. But it's possible. I participated in an sa treatment/support group in college and it was helpful. People actually were really open about themselves. So it can work, I think the other person who commented was right, somehow being around others with the same problem makes one a 
little more comfortable.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I live outside of Tampa


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> It sucks that there are so many people from Miami or close to Miami here but no one seems very interested in meeting up or hanging out.


Indeed it does suck


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanted to find out if anyone would be interested in starting 
a skype support group for people in Florida. 
I know there are SA/SP support groups in the metro
cities/areas such as Tampa, Miami and Ft Lauderdale but it 
seems harder to find ones in other areas. I don't live close to any 
of the support groups. Also, anyone who lives in
SW FL and wants to join this feel free to respond as well. 
So I want to see if there is enough interest to start an online 
one for those of us in Florida who are far from an in person group. 
All we need is between 4 and 9 people and we can start one. 
Depending on the locations of those who respond we may
be able to develop this into an in person meet up after 
some online sessions. 

If 4 to 9 people respond to this we can start planning. 

- What day to meet
- Frequency: weekly or biweekly?
- Communication: How we will keep in 
touch, reminders
- Who will initiate the skype calls
- Agenda of meeting - How it will be organized
and run


----------



## MaggieLynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes from Sarasota :clap


----------

